# Me at Sunset



## wackii (Feb 23, 2014)

I did not have the big stopper with me but the sky and low tide were so nice...  I ran down to the beach for one shot before the colors disappeared.  Just sharing.  I have been playing around with the rule of third but it seems like the horizon in middle looks best to me.  C&Cs are welcome!

Al,


----------



## CallibCarver (Feb 24, 2014)

I like this a lot. Great color, and I love that your silhouetted. It does look off because the horizon is dead center, more or less. But I think that's because we're told not to put it dead center, so it looks off when it is. But I really like this picture and could see this as a large panoramic or just a large wide angle print.


----------



## weepete (Feb 24, 2014)

Fantastic colours and the centred horizon works here because you have the reflection that gives it a nice symmetry


----------



## BrickHouse (Feb 24, 2014)

My eye keeps going to the oil platform. Maybe could clone that out. Otherwise beautiful shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 24, 2014)

Thats gorgeous! Colors are superb.


----------



## wackii (Feb 24, 2014)

CallibLCarver said:


> I like this a lot. Great color, and I love that your silhouetted. It does look off because the horizon is dead center, more or less. But I think that's because we're told not to put it dead center, so it looks off when it is. But I really like this picture and could see this as a large panoramic or just a large wide angle print.



Thanks.  I've just added a few diff crops of this pix.  I like the 3:1 ratio more now.  What do you think?



weepete said:


> Fantastic colours and the centred horizon works here because you have the reflection that gives it a nice symmetry



Thanks.



BrickHouse said:


> My eye keeps going to the oil platform. Maybe could clone that out. Otherwise beautiful shot!



Thanks.  I don't have photoshop.  I'm doing this on lightroom.  Will see if I can use spot removal to take it out.  

Here are some of the different looks of the same pix.  What do you guys think?

1. Less sky


2. More Sky


3. 3:1 ratio


----------



## wackii (Feb 24, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Thats gorgeous! Colors are superb.



Thanks.


----------



## BrickHouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Ooooooh. Really like the 3:1 ratio! Very cool.


----------



## EOV (Feb 24, 2014)

The original or the one with more sky are my favorites. It looks like you have a wall hanger there.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 24, 2014)

You have beautifully captured the colors in your camera. Awesome work!! Just loved it.


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Feb 24, 2014)

I like the original just not 100% sure im happy with your figure position a little more left would work better for me, nice shot though!


----------



## Virgil (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice shot


----------



## RunJZ (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice shot. I like it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 24, 2014)

great photo in my opinion.


----------



## Rosy (Feb 24, 2014)

very nice


----------



## wackii (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## wackii (Feb 24, 2014)

EOV said:


> The original or the one with more sky are my favorites. It looks like you have a wall hanger there.



Thanks.  I am thinking to print the original on 20x40...  Still looking for some affordable frames...


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the original, I would print it but....

did you try to straighten the horizon line just a bit? perspective correction and/or lens correction

The composition is not that balanced. You have more water on the left side. When/if you do that corrections then it wont be that visible.

good capture!


----------



## wackii (Feb 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I like the original, I would print it but....
> 
> did you try to straighten the horizon line just a bit? perspective correction and/or lens correction
> 
> ...



The horizon is as straight as I can see.  I am basically drew a straight line on Lightroom.  Maybe the wave comes in more on the left side giving the perspective that the horizon isn't straight.  I did also corrected the wide angle perspective/distortion on Lightroom best to my eyes.

Thanks.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

ok then

good photo


----------



## JoeW (Feb 25, 2014)

Sweet work.  The colors are nice but it's the silhouette and reflection that make this a memorable shot.  Well done by you.

A couple of hints.  I think I like the shot with more of the sky.  I get the temptation to center the horizon b/c it's not as if the sky or the reflection is significantly better over the other--they're both attractive in their own rights.  And, as for photographic composition rules, as that great photographer and pirate Captain Barbosa once said "they're more like guidelines really."  But when I look at the original, my eyes are drawn to the horizon and they go left and right (not up and down).  Also, I'd make two small edits.  Erase that rock or footprint off to your left--it's distracting.  And I do think I'd follow the hint and remove the refinery on the right side of the horizon.

But even as is, it's a beautiful shot that would be appropriate hanging in any house or office space.  Well done.


----------



## wackii (Feb 25, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Sweet work.  The colors are nice but it's the silhouette and reflection that make this a memorable shot.  Well done by you.
> 
> A couple of hints.  I think I like the shot with more of the sky.  I get the temptation to center the horizon b/c it's not as if the sky or the reflection is significantly better over the other--they're both attractive in their own rights.  And, as for photographic composition rules, as that great photographer and pirate Captain Barbosa once said "they're more like guidelines really."  But when I look at the original, my eyes are drawn to the horizon and they go left and right (not up and down).  Also, I'd make two small edits.  Erase that rock or footprint off to your left--it's distracting.  And I do think I'd follow the hint and remove the refinery on the right side of the horizon.
> 
> But even as is, it's a beautiful shot that would be appropriate hanging in any house or office space.  Well done.



Thank you for your inputs/comments.  Here is the edited version.  It looks better with those removed.


----------



## runnah (Feb 25, 2014)

Nominated for PoTM.


----------



## wackii (Feb 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nominated for PoTM.



Wow.  Way cool...  Thank you Runnah.


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice shot!  You have me a great idea for my future beach visits...   I like the 3:1.  
Since you were liking the symmetry, What about a square photo with you directly in the center?


----------



## wackii (Feb 27, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Very nice shot!  You have me a great idea for my future beach visits...   I like the 3:1.
> Since you were liking the symmetry, What about a square photo with you directly in the center?



I don't like the square photo of this pix.  It doesn't give much impact to the pix.  I want to give viewers a wider range... kinda making the ocean and sky with an infinite feel to it or greater feel of space.


----------



## TiltShift (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow this is beautiful! Can't put my finger on which crop I prefer but I'll let you decide on that  I agree with BrickHouse that I'm a little distracted by the oil platform in the background, maybe it's an irony thing - natural beauty being overlooked by a dirty great oil rig!? Haha.
Either way, great photograph


----------



## Aakajx (Feb 27, 2014)

I loved the first picture  I love all the colours in the sky. It's a beautiful picture.


----------



## oxmav3rickxo (Mar 1, 2014)

Definitely looks print worthy and hanging on your wall!


----------



## wackii (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------

